# I talked to God last week



## bobharvey (Feb 18, 2009)

I was trippin on mushrooms and meditating. I talked to God. He told me to tell everyone not to fear. The Kingdom of God is at hand. I love you all. Never Fear, only Love.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 18, 2009)

You actually heard his voice, like you hear someone talking, or was it more like a voice in your head?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

tell him i said hey!!!!!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 18, 2009)

*Tell him I said Shove It*


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 18, 2009)

More like an intuitive knowing than anything else.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 18, 2009)

wackymack said:


> *Tell him I said Shove It*


He said he loves you wackymack. You just forgot that


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> He said he loves you wackymack. You just forgot that


 i don't appreciate you attacking wacky like that


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't recall talking to you last week..., Bob.

I sure as fuck don't love wackymack. He's my only mistake!


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 18, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> The Kingdom of God is at hand. I love you all. Never Fear, only Love.


Thats nice! 

I also believe the kingdom of God is at hand and that God loves Us all.

God will talk to Us if We listen, because He lives inside all of Us. 

BTW, I love You too Bob!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Well, um....glad to see so many take the big man upstairs seriously.*


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 18, 2009)

there is no god


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 18, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i don't appreciate you attacking wacky like that


????
God is love.

How is that an attack?


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes sir!

God is Love! 

God bless everyone who reads this!

~PEACE~


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2009)

yall kno hes black right?


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 18, 2009)

How do You figure?

He came from Israel. 

He was a Jew. 

I don't know any black Jewish people! 

~PEACE~


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2009)

haha all jokes man, im not a die are religion kinda guy, but i believe in god, my life is worth somthing


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 18, 2009)

HAHA, ok bro. 

Its all good in the hood 

Check out NatGeo right now. Its about MJ! 

~PEACE~


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> How do You figure?
> 
> He came from Israel.
> 
> ...


 its all love and giving out reach around until someone claims christ is black then you get all defencive,hypocrite


----------



## pamaris (Feb 19, 2009)

Jesus probably wasn't "black"... I wouldn't say he looked exactly like modern Jews do either, since there has been so much intermarriage in the last 2,000 years (or shall I say during the diaspora), but using common sense, he probably looked very "Middle Eastern". Actually check this out:

http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr_jcfa.htm

He probably looked like the guy on the left.

Anyway I'm glad that now we have at least 3 stoners who believe God is love and the Kingdom of God is at hand (I'm one). It's a good thing. Actually I am really happy about it; I can't wait.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 19, 2009)

you guys are all nuts


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 19, 2009)

That's not very nice.... At least there's a claim of 'direct communication' rather than taking millenias-old dead people's words for the absolute truth about such matters.... 

When I was around 5 years old I was in church(Ladder Day Saints) and had an anti-religious experience. I've been atheist to this day. There was a 'voice' inside of me that screamed this is not a good place to be, these people are liars, frauds, and hypocrites. They use this religion as an act... a show... to perpetrate far worse 'sins' than that of which they condemn. Most religions promote massive-scale dehumanization, and the ideas within them lead to misery and suffering for all who have to deal with them.

Yea, I was a _deep_ 5 year old.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 20, 2009)

We all have the ability to talk to God. And when I say God, I don't mean the Old testament YAHWEH or any other fixed form. I'm talking about the totality of all things and the connection of all things. The universe is a dot inside of a dot forever. We are all ONE.

Here is my problem with Christianity: No one listens to what CHRIST said. Read the Gospels and that's it. FUCK PAUL and whatever he had to say; he was the deception I believe aka the sheep in wolves clothing that ruined the TRUTH.

If you really want to talk to God then read Matthew 6:33 and then Luke 17: 20-21

Then smoke a blunt, down some shrooms. And project your consciousness inward and forget the external plane.

There you will find the Kingdom of God. Good luck to those that read this and try it. 

I love you all! Peace my brothers and sisters.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 20, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> That's not very nice.... At least there's a claim of 'direct communication' rather than taking millenias-old dead people's words for the absolute truth about such matters....
> 
> When I was around 5 years old I was in church(Ladder Day Saints) and had an anti-religious experience. I've been atheist to this day. There was a 'voice' inside of me that screamed this is not a good place to be, these people are liars, frauds, and hypocrites. They use this religion as an act... a show... to perpetrate far worse 'sins' than that of which they condemn. Most religions promote massive-scale dehumanization, and the ideas within them lead to misery and suffering for all who have to deal with them.
> 
> Yea, I was a _deep_ 5 year old.


I had the same feeling when I went to a baptist church. The preacher said plainly that we don't even need church. All religion is a buffer between you and God. And then the Church tells you that Jesus is the only way to God. So really you have to go to Church to get to Jesus to get to God. That clearly makes no sense when Jesus said plain as day that the Kingdom of God is within you. It doesn't matter. Religion is a cancer and it will be gone in 3-4 years along with everything else that is broken and doesn't work i.e. government.

The Kingdom of God is already here it's always been here and will always be here. You just have to remember.


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you sure it was just the shrooms talking?


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 20, 2009)

It wasn't my first time tripping. I had a direct experience. Most people either have had a direct experience and forgot or choose to keep it supressed. The Truth is coming out and it can no longer be contained. We have been living in the Time of Beast, the deception, the EGO. All of this served its purpose and now it is time to fall away.

And it will. Why do you think our economy is crashing and the whole world is going to shit. There will be wars and rumors of wars my friend. The end of suffering is near. The Kingdom of God is at hand. 

IF you have a problem with what I'm saying than maybe you should realize that it is a problem within yourself that you are projecting onto me. I'm just a witness to the Truth. I'm not telling you to believe or disbelieve. I'm telling you to look for yourself. SEEK THE TRUTH.

The Kingdom of God is at hand!


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 20, 2009)

3-4 years?! 2012??!!


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> We all have the ability to talk to God. And when I say God, I don't mean the Old testament YAHWEH or any other fixed form. I'm talking about the totality of all things and the connection of all things. *We are all ONE.*
> 
> Here is my problem with Christianity: No one listens to what CHRIST said. Read the Gospels and that's it.
> 
> ...





bobharvey said:


> That clearly makes no sense when Jesus said plain as day that the Kingdom of God is within you. It doesn't matter.
> 
> *The Kingdom of God is already here* it's always been here and will always be here. You just have to remember.





bobharvey said:


> Most people either have had a direct experience and forgot or choose to keep it supressed. The Truth is coming out and it can no longer be contained. We have been living in the Time of Beast, the deception, the EGO. All of this served its purpose and now it is time to fall away.
> 
> And it will. *Why do you think our economy is crashing and the whole world is going to shit*. There will be wars and rumors of wars my friend. The end of suffering is near. *The Kingdom of God is at hand. *
> 
> ...


Agreed! 

I would give You a +REP but I have to spread some around. Great posts Bob! God love You! 

I aslo have a story about God, I saw Him in the sky. He was a cloud that had the shape of a man in a robe. His face was lit up by the Sun and there was a line across His chest, that I believe to be a sickle or sword. I could vividly see His wavy hair and His body was well proportional. I could almost make out the outline of His feet underneath the robe. 

It was the most amazing timing too. I was driving around with a friend of mine, and I stopped at a place where I used to work. I used to scuba dive for quahogs and the place I stopped was where I made the most money, the best spot to dig. So We pulled over and were talking for about a minute until I looked straight into the sky and it was so vivid that I imediately told My friend "Look its God in the sky." It was later on in the day, maybe five o'clock, as the Sun was setting. A minute or two later the wind blew the cloud away. It was perfect timing that I just so happened to park right there and observed it. I consider it as a sign from God. I'll never forget it. I wish I could have taken a picture because it was just perfect, so vivid. If I showed anyone they would see it was irrefutable. I was sober at the time too.

God bless anyone who reads this 

~PEACE~


----------



## poplars (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, the two village idiots have met.

hope you two have fun with eachother. especially when you realize there is no end at hand in 3-4 years.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 21, 2009)

no one said the end of the world was coming but i'm sure you were too fat and lazy to read all of the posts...you just decided to project your idioticness onto others which is usual of weak people who don't know true love; don't worry i forgive you and i love you!

the end of suffering...which is all created by man is going away

the Earth is conscious and a living being. she will live forever. all of this fake shit has had its time...the devil has had his time...we have all suffered enough and payed our price...and now we are getting what we always had and forgot...the Kingdom of God. When the earthquakes and tsunamis and forest fires burn the old world down...there won't be anything left but the Kingdom.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 23, 2009)

This just in: planets eventually die. Ours will likely be engulfed by our Sun's eventual super nova.

Say our recorded history is around 7000 years old. These abilities of ours to document our consciousness, such as writing(fiction and non), arts, history, science & maths, etc. ... seem to be the greatest separation from other animals.

Our universe is about 13.7 billion years old. About 2 million times longer than our recorded history. That's like one second out of 23 days or 30 hours compared to recorded history.

I think this says it best: 26 minutes of your *100 year-long life*.

Earth is around 4.54 billion years old, just for reference.

Realizing mortality as inevitable presents one with a challenge.... Succumb to the fear _of death_, and attempt to seek comfort with irrational thought -or not(either way your fear will create suffering). Or you can decide to get serious about your life and where you want it to go and stop worrying about it. Make it happen. You are your own god. They're mighty individualistic, might as well just call it like it is! Who really 100% completely agrees with someone else about their dogmas?! If you do, that's more than likely creepy that you can both regurgitate indoctrination so well... you create your own image of _your_ god to your own tastes if you do actually believe in such thing(s). Like many extremists seem to say, "I tell my loved ones 'Don't worry about me, if I die -it's okay. I'm doing what I love.'"

Why does evil exist? Because people believe it does.

I'll end with a joke. I hear people that talk to themselves are crazy.


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 23, 2009)

you talked to god because you were tripping on shrooms.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 24, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> This just in: planets eventually die. Ours will likely be engulfed by our Sun's eventual super nova.


Actually it won't. It will turn into a red giant first, eating up Mercury, Venus and possibly Earth, and then it will collapse down to something smaller. 

It takes a bigger star to super nova than Our dimunitive dwarf star. 

Just a little humble FYI.

P.S. I was in the bathroom brushing My teeth and I saw a bottle of "tea tree oil" and I was like "isn't that kids name from RIU the same thing?"  I've never heard about the stuff before. 

~PEACE~


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 24, 2009)

Why yes, a red giant, you are correct sir.

It has always been my hope our little sun will collide with a mate and be able to end in a big bang!


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 24, 2009)

(While Your online)

Can You imagine how loud the big bang was?

Do You think it was the loudest noise ever imaginable?

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Slight correction: In fact our star is a main sequence star,very average in nearly all respects, and not a dwarf.But you are correct about it becoming a red giant.However, it will probably expand all the way to Mars' orbit.


We Love 1 said:


> Actually it won't. It will turn into a red giant first, eating up Mercury, Venus and possibly Earth, and then it will collapse down to something smaller.
> 
> It takes a bigger star to super nova than Our dimunitive dwarf star.
> 
> ...


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry to be the nerd here 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun

"The *Sun* (Latin: _Sol_), a yellow dwarf," *Yellow dwarf.* Its small compared to most stars and hence the name dwarf. But Our galaxy is a normal sized galaxy 

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Hm.Never heard that.I always heard our star was average,and that there are many like it.You learn something new every day.


We Love 1 said:


> Sorry to be the nerd here
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

You know what I really wonder, though?How would pot plants react if grown on other planets with different color temperature stars?It would be interesting to see what would happen.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Did You know the Big Bang was actually silent? There is no sound in the vacuum of space. Or to put it another way, sound waves don't propagate through a vacuum. 

"You learn something new every day."

And in reguards to Your last post, I believe We should put atmospheres on other planets, like Mars and the Moon, and grow stuff on them like marijuana for starters 

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm interested in terraforming too.Even though it's hostile, I've always been interested in Venus, myself.Anyway,I'm gonna quit hijacking.


We Love 1 said:


> Did You know the Big Bang was actually silent? There is no sound in the vacuum of space. Or to put it another way, sound waves don't propagate through a vacuum.
> 
> "You learn something new every day."
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Feb 24, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Sorry to be the nerd here
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun
> 
> ...





We Love 1 said:


> Did You know the Big Bang was actually silent? There is no sound in the vacuum of space. Or to put it another way, sound waves don't propagate through a vacuum.
> 
> "You learn something new every day."
> 
> ...


 
First-You cant believe everything you read on wiki,anyone can edit that

Second-Did you know that the big bang is just a theory?If the bb happened then what happened before the bigbang?how did that state of existince come to be and how did it happen? Did you know that The big bang theory is a good show? 

Third-Your still a "tool(derogative,not adjective or metaphorical,in kind words...go choke on a bible)"


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 24, 2009)

this is great. I love astronomy. I was just too high to pass class!

but i follow everyone....so lets keep talkin!


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice thread Bob, and +rep to you as well. I wish I could share such an enlightening experience. "We must crucify the ego before it's far too late." You apparently have had some interesting experiences in the astral realm.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 24, 2009)

God is a fire which shall burn the works of men...and yes God is a Spirit.

This be the kingdom of God.


----------



## DodgeDread (Feb 24, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> I was trippin on mushrooms and meditating. I talked to God. He told me to tell everyone not to fear. The Kingdom of God is at hand. I love you all. Never Fear, only Love.


I once sat on the back seat of a bus and randomly for no reason decided to go to the front of the bus and talk to some old man who told me never to fear the future. The next day he was found in his house, dead. He had no family living with him and i'm pretty sure this was the last thing he ever said to anyone. Those words changed my life.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> this is great. I love astronomy. I was just too high to pass class!
> 
> but i follow everyone....so lets keep talkin!


i'm actually enrolled in an online astronomy class but im too lazy to do any of the work haha...

i don't care about what happened at the beginning...its not about that, its about right now.

if you can master now, then you have mastered life


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

pillarize said:


> God is a fire which shall burn the works of men...and yes God is a Spirit.
> 
> This be the kingdom of God.


In the Gospel of Thomas Jesus says that he is not a peace maker that he came here to throw fire on the world.

That is what is happening now.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Nice thread Bob, and +rep to you as well. I wish I could share such an enlightening experience. "We must crucify the ego before it's far too late." You apparently have had some interesting experiences in the astral realm.


There is a world of difference between a "wish" and a "will".

What you want, truly, will manifest when you set your will on it.

Kinda like when you only get out of bed when you "will" it to happen. Not when you wish it to or hope it will happen.

God gave you life to give you what you want. That is the Kingdom. But you can only manifest what you want when you set your intent on that thing and that thing alone. I'm telling you, eat 5g of dried mushrooms (psilocyibin) and then tell me God is not real and that he is not talking to you. He has been, we have all just not been listening. But we don't need to and that is the point. We don't need to do anything we don't want...including evolve.

Which brings me to my next point. If you do not learn to live through the heart and not ego then you will probably not make it through the times to come. 

"It is not necessary to change. Survival is not mandatory." W Edwards Deming


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Third-Your still a "tool(derogative,not adjective or metaphorical,in kind words...go choke on a bible)"


Hey wacky,
I love you. And we love 1 loves you. You are loved despite the anger and hatred in your heart. Believe this despite what your ego tells you. 

You are a child of God and so is Lucifer. In other words live in abundance and in peace or however it is you want, because you are free in the Kingdom of God. Peace to your heart and your troubles my brother!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 25, 2009)

well if god is real then when do i earn my wings?have i not suffered enough?have i not seen through thick and thin?have i not sacrficed all i could to save the ones i love?have i not saved myself from myself?have not my life been thrown upside down and still try to stay positive?when do i earn my wings?i want to fly,i can feel them flapping like phantom limbs


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

wackymack said:


> well if god is real then when do i earn my wings?have i not suffered enough?have i not seen through thick and thin?have i not sacrficed all i could to save the ones i love?have i not saved myself from myself?have not my life been thrown upside down and still try to stay positive?when do i earn my wings?i want to fly,i can feel them flapping like phantom limbs


If you are who you say you are then you know the answer to those questions.

The suffering is almost over my brother.

You are beautiful Lucifer...but you are not the only one.

We are ALL the children of God
And in due time all will be unveiled, the end of suffering is near, and the Kingdom of God is at hand.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

wackymack said:


> well if god is real then when do i earn my wings?have i not suffered enough?have i not seen through thick and thin?have i not sacrficed all i could to save the ones i love?have i not saved myself from myself?have not my life been thrown upside down and still try to stay positive?when do i earn my wings?i want to fly,i can feel them flapping like phantom limbs


Yes, I do love You Wackymack.

Read what Jesus says in the Bible. The best thing that We can do is love eachother, help eachother, teach eachother and try and bring some sanity in this chaotic world. The purpose of the Bible is to try and teach people how to live to have fulfilling lives and to know Jesus so they We can get into heaven and be with Our loving Father when We die.

Jesus said there would be troubles in the world. And He too had to face them head on. We are fallen angels, this is a spiritual battle in the materialistic world. Its Our job to make things right while We are here on Earth for posterity.

I believe every person is a soul, and every soul belongs to God. Its just the way of the world that leads people astray.

Or if Your an athiest than You can believe that Your nothing but a person that was born and will die forever. 

Its cool to be kind!

BTW, Your the MAN Bob. +REP for You brother! 

~PEACE~


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Yes, I do love You Wackymack.
> 
> Read what Jesus says in the Bible. The best thing that We can do is love eachother, help eachother, teach eachother and try and bring some sanity in this chaotic world. The purpose of the Bible is to try and teach people how to live to have fulfilling lives and to know Jesus so they We can get into heaven and be with Our loving Father when We die.
> 
> ...


Hey brother, wacky has a mission and was sent here by God to perform that mission; understand this within the depths of your soul.

There is no heaven. There is no other place. 

Read Jesus' words in other supressed books not just the "bible." If you seek Truth get a copy of the Gospel of Thomas. 

Man was not created to live here and then go to Heaven. He was created to enjoy paradise on Earth...remember the garden of Eden.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 25, 2009)

The kingdom of God is here...you that want the Spirit and that life of eternal must believe that God really is.

There are many voices in the world today saying I am Christ...go not after them.

There is only one way into the kingdom of God that is through the door...Christ said I am that door.

You can not eat shrooms and meet God that is a lie...you can not follow what people say...they will deceive.

There is only one truth...we must submit ourselves to God and God alone and he will come to you in truth...have faith in God.

For God is a rewarder to such that diligently seek him.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

I disagree, not surprisingly...Christ is an image, an avatar,a mascot if you will.One person's truth is not the same as another's.Religion is not the way to go if you really want to seek spirituality, as it is corrupt and corruptable."God" is just the voice within you,and therefore is different for each individual.


pillarize said:


> The kingdom of God is here...you that want the Spirit and that life of eternal must believe that God really is.
> 
> There are many voices in the world today saying I am Christ...go not after them.
> 
> ...


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 25, 2009)

Perfect.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 25, 2009)

God is one truth not many...but there are many gods and lies.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

No, all "god" really is, is YOU.Folks spend all their lives looking for an external source, when the truth, THEIR truth, is within them all along.There is no template, one size fits all,to reach the point of your own personal spiritual journey you need to reach.There is no Jesus,there is no religion that can tell you how to find your own inner peace.Telling folks that there is only one way to reach that,and it's YOUR way, is absolutely incorrect,and it limits people from ever reaching their own personal "enlightenment".


pillarize said:


> God is one truth not many...but there are many gods and lies.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 25, 2009)

pillarize said:


> You can not eat shrooms and meet God that is a lie...you can not follow what people say...they will deceive.
> .


Well you _can_ eat mushrooms and project yourself into the astral/spiritual realm. At least I believe this to be true. And trust me, once you've been there...it is enlightening. 



Stoney McFried said:


> *No, all "god" really is, is YOU.Folks spend all their lives looking for an external source, when the truth, THEIR truth, is within them all along*.There is no template, one size fits all,to reach the point of your own personal spiritual journey you need to reach.There is no Jesus,there is no religion that can tell you how to find your own inner peace.Telling folks that there is only one way to reach that,and it's YOUR way, is absolutely incorrect,and it limits people from ever reaching their own personal "enlightenment".


I beg to differ. That "external" source you are referring to is not something we have the ability to look for. You have to hear it, it calls you. If you deny the existance of God, you're making some pretty bold assumptions based on tiny bits and pieces of information that you call "your life."


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

Christ said "I am the way" speaking from the elevated consciousness that he had attained after years of learning. If you truly research who Jesus was then you will know that he did eat mushrooms and probably consumed cannabis and was probably a yogi. There are many paths to God but only way to God is through Christ consciousness, or the direct reflection of God, the only begotten son. 

Jesus also said "The Father and I are one" which suggests they were in union. Yoga means union.

Jesus spoke to the masses in parables and only expounded on those parables with his disciples. He said let he who has ears to ear, suggesting that HE KNEW not everyone would understand. Not even his disciples.

So if he knew no one would understand then what makes you think he would expect others to understand now, after thousands of years, different context, backgrounds, and tounges??????


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

If you go further then you will know that Jesus was a metaphor for a mushroom too.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 25, 2009)

Christ is the Spirit of God...if you do not have this Spirit you are none of his...many do not have the revelation of Christ.

You must be sober and in the power of love...many are drunk with the delusions of sin.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> If you go further then you will know that Jesus was a metaphor for a mushroom too.


Feel free to go further.

I don't know exactly what You mean Bob. 



pillarize said:


> You must be sober .


I'm sure Your excluding smoker Herb though. Right?


~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Righto,but many folks don't understand that.Like I said, it's all within you.I never said I deny the existence of a god...I just think no one can define it absolutely and for each person, it is not the same.I do reject all religions, and any attempt to control the thoughts of people by telling them absolutes,in essence trying to control their growth and their path.That is wrong.


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> I beg to differ. That "external" source you are referring to is not something we have the ability to look for. You have to hear it, it calls you. If you deny the existance of God, you're making some pretty bold assumptions based on tiny bits and pieces of information that you call "your life."


If that's YOUR truth and that works for you, fine for you.But it's not everyone's truth,and that's that.Jesus Christ is a product of the bible, which is a work of FICTION written 2000 years ago by MEN.He is the reincarnation of another god, Mithras,who had an identical mythology attached to him.Mithras was in turn,recycled from others.Just look it up.I'm sure you won't believe it, anyway, but I say, if there is a god or gods, certainly they are older than any man made religion,and undefinable by mere mortals.I don't believe this,"believe this way or perish" ideology that religions have forced onto the population, because it is just a form of mind control.In nature we see that we must change and adapt or die, the same goes for the mind.If you refuse to see any other path but your own(and you don't have to take those other paths, just RECOGNIZE them),then you are in essence atrophying your mind.


pillarize said:


> Christ is the Spirit of God...if you do not have this Spirit you are none of his...many do not have the revelation of Christ.
> 
> You must be sober and in the power of love...many are drunk with the delusions of sin.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 25, 2009)

Many will exclude the bible and denie that Christ is in the bible...thus they are anti -christ.

Don't be drunk in the sense that you know good and evil...what we think good may be is evil in understanding.

To be sober minded is to have the mind of God's understanding...which is the Spirit of truth

God loves us by revealing the truth to us...many would like to displace that truth by there own lie.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Nevermind, pillarize,I can see, once again, and as usual, that discussion with you is not possible, because you just keep repeating the same stuff, over and over, ad nauseum,like a broken record.If you can't respond to someting with an actual lucid comment that pertains to what was actually said,then there is no point in discussing anything with you.You are stuck on Christ,forever and ever.


pillarize said:


> Many will exclude the bible and denie that Christ is in the bible...thus they are anti -christ.
> 
> Don't be drunk in the sense that you know good and evil...what we think good may be is evil in understanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You are stuck on Christ,forever and ever.


Thats where I want to be! 

I'd take that as a complement Pillarize. Pillar eyes. 

Cool name by the way, it reminds Me of the band Pillar. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-3gmRslIks

You should check them out, You might like them.

"
_Many will exclude the bible and denie that Christ is in the bible...thus they are anti -christ._

_Don't be drunk in the sense that you know good and evil...what we think good may be is evil in understanding._

_To be sober minded is to have the mind of God's understanding...which is the Spirit of truth_

_God loves us by revealing the truth to us...many would like to displace that truth by there own lie."_

_*Agreed ^^^*_


_Stoney, sometimes the best thing to do is agree to disagree. _

_~PEACE~_

_**_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

No, We, I think it's been proven over and over that religions LIE,and seek to manipulate and deceive.I'm glad to be Anti Christ,it shows that I am PRO rational thought.You certainly don't need to be intimate with Christianity to be a good person.And there are plenty of people who claim to be Christians who are not good people.When you make statements like,"If you're not for Christ you're antichrist,"or"If you don't see it my way you're a liar and seek to deceive others," it pretty much sums up and proves my point about religion.


We Love 1 said:


> Thats where I want to be!
> 
> I'd take that as a complement Pillarize. Pillar eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

And you're right on your little addendum to your post, I disagree, and that's all I'll say about that.Later, tater.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, We, I think it's been proven over and over that *religions LIE,and seek to manipulate and deceive*.I'm glad to be Anti Christ,it shows that I am PRO rational thought.You *certainly don't need to be intimate with Christianity to be a good person*.*And there are plenty of people who claim to be Christians who are not good people*.When you make statements like,"If you're not for Christ you're antichrist,"or"If you don't see it my way you're a liar and seek to deceive others," it pretty much sums up and proves my point about religion.


Right. I agree with everything bolded ^^

I agree that religion has been used for some VERY bad things. And I'm glad that Your open minded, theres nothing wrong with that. 

I don't have problems with "unbelievers". I just choose to believe in certain parts of the Bible. I could be wrong but I'm willing to take the chance, I've got nothing to lose and eternal life to gain, in My opinion. 

I guess I'll find out when My lights go out for good. No hard feelings Stoney McFriend 

~PEACE~


----------



## pillarize (Feb 25, 2009)

Thing is that God is not religion...religion doesn't know how to bridle the tongue...meaning the judgements of it.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 25, 2009)

O yea thanks for the kind words we love 1...i like pillar eyes...meaning being in the eye of God.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Jesus Christ is the product of Christianity,which is a religion.Just pointing that out.


pillarize said:


> Thing is that God is not religion...religion doesn't know how to bridle the tongue...meaning the judgements of it.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Jesus Christ is the product of Christianity,which is a religion.Just pointing that out.


On the contrary, Christianity is a product of Jesus Christ. I don't think religion is always what people have trouble dealing with; however, the dogma associated with most organized religious groups influences people in a way that draws them so far away that they refuse to accept anything tied to religion. You make some very bold claims in reference to the Bible being written by men, etc, and of course these arguements could go on for eternity. The fact is, none of us alive today were alive when those events in the Bible occured. So many anti-Christians try to use the Bible to disprove someone else's faith. In my opinion, that is the wrong approach. Don't worry about the Bible and what happened to the people mentioned in it. You should worry about your own soul, and your relationship with God. And like I mentioned before, God has to call you, you cannot go "looking" for Him.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 25, 2009)

That's great! You ate a bunch of mushrooms and heard god! 
Were they eating mushrooms or something like that in the middle east a couple of thousand years ago? That would explain all those funny stories... burning bushes that talk, etc..


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

They were psilocybin mushrooms.

WE LOVE 1, you need to do your homework on the metaphors associated with Jesus Christ in the Bible. Please refer to the The Sacred Mushroom and the Cross by John Allegro. 

The REAL Christians were persecuted by the Romans. I'm talking about the gnsotics of course. But there are still elements of Truth hidden within the deceit of the modern Bible. 

And stoney that comment that Jesus Christ is a product of Christianity makes no sense. That means Christianity would have had to come before Jesus Christ.

Oh yeah there probably was a real dude of course his name wasn't JESUS but he was a bad motherfucker and spoke the Truth.

One thing that I don't understand about Christianity is that they don't listen to what Jesus said...they follow what some asshole Paul said. Remember Paul persecuted Christians for the Romans......so he probably killed them and then misled the rest of the flock.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


> That's great! You ate a bunch of mushrooms and heard god!
> Were they eating mushrooms or something like that in the middle east a couple of thousand years ago? That would explain all those funny stories... burning bushes that talk, etc..


It does explain ALL of those stories.

The manna from heaven that fed the Jews were mushrooms.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 25, 2009)

God is a understanding...of which will not be revealed to the intellectual mind of men...its foolish with God.

In simplicity is Christ revealed...God did put the bible together as he saw fit...but the understanding of the book is hid in Christ.

One must seek that understanding and not what satan says.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

No, you're assuming that Jesus Christ existed, and the fact is, he didn't.There has been no evidence of him found,historically or otherwise.There were plenty of credible historians who lived in that area at that time, and they made absolutely no mention of him.Most of the artifacts that were supposedly linked to Jesus have been proven to be fake, like the Shroud of Turin, for example.Finally,it's obvious the bible was written by men, as they were men of their times equipped with the knowledge OF that time...specifically, they do NOT mention simple things a god would know,such as the world being round, the sun being the center of the solar system,comets being celestial phenomena and NOT portents of doom.The bible has been revised many times from its Latin version,and many books have been removed from it.It makes many contradictions,and attempts to use fear as a means of control.Furthermore, if the world were created in 6000 years,why is it that no mention of the dinosaurs is made,or other life forms that came before us?And if, as creationists assert, these life forms existed simultaneously with man,why are they not mentioned at all? If you hear the voice of god and you're not on hallucinogens,chances are, you're nuttier than a fruitcake.The whole assumption that god seeks people out is just a product of the need many humans have to feel special.My soul is fine.I exercise free will and critical thinking.If there is a god out there, and IT doesn't appreciate those qualities, then the hell with IT.I assert once again that any "god" one may need to seek is within.And that is personal to each individual.


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> On the contrary, Christianity is a product of Jesus Christ. I don't think religion is always what people have trouble dealing with; however, the dogma associated with most organized religious groups influences people in a way that draws them so far away that they refuse to accept anything tied to religion. You make some very bold claims in reference to the Bible being written by men, etc, and of course these arguements could go on for eternity. The fact is, none of us alive today were alive when those events in the Bible occured. So many anti-Christians try to use the Bible to disprove someone else's faith. In my opinion, that is the wrong approach. Don't worry about the Bible and what happened to the people mentioned in it. You should worry about your own soul, and your relationship with God. And like I mentioned before, God has to call you, you cannot go "looking" for Him.


As I said in my previous response,it makes perfect sense because there was no Jesus Christ.Christianity has borrowed rituals,holidays,dieties,and mythos from many older religions.This was to assimilate pagans into the fold more readily,and the knowledge is readily available to anyone who cares to do a little research.So yes, I assert,based on the historical and archeological evidence, Jesus is a product of Christianity, not vice versa.


bobharvey said:


> And stoney that comment that Jesus Christ is a product of Christianity makes no sense. That means Christianity would have had to come before Jesus Christ.
> 
> Oh yeah there probably was a real dude of course his name wasn't JESUS but he was a bad motherfucker and spoke the Truth.
> 
> One thing that I don't understand about Christianity is that they don't listen to what Jesus said...they follow what some asshole Paul said. Remember Paul persecuted Christians for the Romans......so he probably killed them and then misled the rest of the flock.


More gabbledeygook.This is a pat faith based response."Don't question it,if you question it, you're listening to the devil!You'll never understand unless you do it EXACTLY THIS WAY!"


pillarize said:


> God is a understanding...of which will not be revealed to the intellectual mind of men...its foolish with God.
> 
> In simplicity is Christ revealed...God did put the bible together as he saw fit...but the understanding of the book is hid in Christ.
> 
> One must seek that understanding and not what satan says.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 25, 2009)

I talked to my plants today.... They told me to kill people and shower them with the blood I collect.

I think they just need nutes or something.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 25, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> I talked to my plants today.... They told me to kill people and shower them with the blood I collect.
> 
> I think they just need nutes or something.


haha yah man, this thread is ridiculous... 

u were on drugs thats why "God" talked to you.. let me know when "God" talks to you while ur sober and reading the newspaper or something


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, you're assuming that Jesus Christ existed, and the fact is, he didn't.There has been no evidence of him found,historically or otherwise.*There were plenty of credible historians who lived in that area at that time, and they made absolutely no mention of him.*
> 
> As I said in my previous response,it makes perfect sense because there was no Jesus Christ.Christianity has borrowed rituals,holidays,dieties,and mythos from many older religions.This was to assimilate pagans into the fold more readily,and the knowledge is readily available to anyone who cares to do a little research.So yes, I assert,based on the historical and archeological evidence, Jesus is a product of Christianity, not vice versa.


There actually have been Hindu historians who have made plenty of mention of Jesus. I grew up with a best friend who was Hindu, and his family all knew that Jesus existed based on their culture's beliefs. Yes, the Hindu witnessed Jesus. Of course they didn't accept him as God. I don't see why you are trying so hard to disprove someone's existance who lived over 2k years ago by referring to historians who did not witness him. I'm not trying to make you (spiritually) feel inferior by saying God has to call you for you to hear Him. You clearly have chosen your faith. I have no intention of forcing my beliefs onto you, I'm just projecting reality how I conciously believe it to be based on my experience in this body.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 25, 2009)

I shit on your gods. kiss-ass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Those texts were heavily edited.No evidence of Jesus has been found prior to the second century-well after his supposed death,and not contemporary.There are no eye witness accounts of him that exist outside of the bible that have not been proven as forgeries.When you read about the Hindu supposedly witnessing Jesus, you also get a lot of accusations such as"There has been a giant cover up of this evidence,"etc,making it look like a big conspiracy by science to "dispose of the evidence." Any time folks start talking like this, it raises red flags. The reason I am trying to tell people about this is because Jesus, and Christianity, have been used as tools to subvert and control for milennia.Quite simply,if you are talking to a person that never existed,doesn't that then mean that all that you believe comes from within,and that you should look there for answers and not to some external ideology which has been adapted as a means to restrict your enlightenment?I say you can believe what you like, but if facts stare you in the face and you refuse to honestly consider them, how are you reaching any level of enlightenment?


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> There actually have been Hindu historians who have made plenty of mention of Jesus. I grew up with a best friend who was Hindu, and his family all knew that Jesus existed based on their culture's beliefs. Yes, the Hindu witnessed Jesus. Of course they didn't accept him as God. I don't see why you are trying so hard to disprove someone's existance who lived over 2k years ago by referring to historians who did not witness him. I'm not trying to make you (spiritually) feel inferior by saying God has to call you for you to hear Him. You clearly have chosen your faith. I have no intention of forcing my beliefs onto you, I'm just projecting reality how I conciously believe it to be based on my experience in this body.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Quite simply,if you are talking to a person that never existed,doesn't that then mean that all that you believe comes from within,and that you should look there for answers and not to some external ideology which has been adapted as a means to restrict your enlightenment?I say you can believe what you like, but if facts stare you in the face and you refuse to honestly consider them, how are you reaching any level of enlightenment?


Hypothetically, how would you react if God spoke to you, and you heard it? Whether it be an audible voice or just something within your conciousness. Believe me, you will reach a level of enlightenment when you realize that you are part of this holy reality. Each atom in each molecule that spins around and makes up what we experience to be reality is in some way connected (laws of thermodynamics). Like I previously mentioned, none of us were there to witness Christ. So we should stop this arguement about history which will just continue to go round and round. Just like evolution. I believe in evolution, but I cannot tell you whether or not we evolved from single celled organisms >> primates. I wasn't there, and it's pointless to argue when you cannot go back in time and prove anything.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Uh...I'd get some medication.Because if there is a god,it can't be defined by the narrow spectrum of religion.Certainly, it would have no need to speak to you personally,because quite frankly, you're not that special.(And by "you", I mean people in general,I'm not attacking you personally.)
See what you have said about reaching enlightenment when I realize I am part of this holy reality...no, not so...my enlightenment is totally different from yours,and for me personally and individually.So I don't believe this reality is "holy" or that we have a higher purpose ordained by some cold and distant deity.No, none of "US" were there, but plenty of other folks were,and the Romans, who were supposedly responsible for his death, completely fail to mention him, and they were really good about keeping records.To return your argument to you:If you weren't there to personally witness it, why believe?


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Hypothetically, how would you react if God spoke to you, and you heard it? Whether it be an audible voice or just something within your conciousness. Believe me, you will reach a level of enlightenment when you realize that you are part of this holy reality. Each atom in each molecule that spins around and makes up what we experience to be reality is in some way connected (laws of thermodynamics). Like I previously mentioned, none of us were there to witness Christ. So we should stop this arguement about history which will just continue to go round and round. Just like evolution. I believe in evolution, but I cannot tell you whether or not we evolved from single celled organisms >> primates. I wasn't there, and it's pointless to argue when you cannot go back in time and prove anything.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 25, 2009)

But _what if_ you where wrong? Still hypothetically speaking.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

So what?Shall I kiss his ass so he doesn't punish me?If there is a god, I'm not too damned impressed with him or her anyway.It is either the cruelest or most neglectful parent there ever was.If I were wrong, I'd have no trouble admitting it...and I'm not saying that my way is the only way, or even the correct way...but using the power of deduction to rule out the wrong way,we eliminate religion immediately.


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> But _what if_ you where wrong? Still hypothetically speaking.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So what?Shall I kiss his ass so he doesn't punish me?If there is a god, I'm not too damned impressed with him or her anyway.It is either the cruelest or most neglectful parent there ever was.If I were wrong, I'd have no trouble admitting it...and I'm not saying that my way is the only way, or even the correct way...but using the power of deduction to rule out the wrong way,we eliminate religion immediately.


Well christianity doesn't say you have to kiss His ass to get to heaven. Just accepting the faith is enough. All sins are equal and everyone has sinned, and according to that faith God will forgive your sins. I don't mean to preach, and I know you don't want to hear it. I'm just saying, when you die, who's ignorance would actually have an effect. The ignorance of religious believers based on your ideology or the ignorance of a non-believer based on religious (Christianity in this case) ideology?

Sorry if I'm getting on your nerves, I just like talking about these kinds of things, and I +rep you for being an adult throughout our conversation.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 26, 2009)

Christ came from God...it was the Spirit of God...and was in the man jesus.

He does not judge you according to what one understands by reading the scriptures...but the scriptures only testify about him.

If you believe he was not sent from God into the book he does not condemn you...condemnation is within you.

There is a great light of enlightenment...the Spirit given to those that believe...but satan always appears where the sons of God are manifested to the world.

There comes a time when satan shall be shackled...and will no more deceive the nations.


----------



## mexiblunt (Feb 26, 2009)

Man made God so God could make men. Then he made the devil so he could understand? sounds good to me.imo


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't believe in hedging my bets and going with something "just in case".I have to stick to my principals or else I'm nothing.I'm not going to accept something I don't believe in because I'm afraid of the unknown.


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Well christianity doesn't say you have to kiss His ass to get to heaven. Just accepting the faith is enough. All sins are equal and everyone has sinned, and according to that faith God will forgive your sins. I don't mean to preach, and I know you don't want to hear it. I'm just saying, when you die, who's ignorance would actually have an effect. The ignorance of religious believers based on your ideology or the ignorance of a non-believer based on religious (Christianity in this case) ideology?
> 
> Sorry if I'm getting on your nerves, I just like talking about these kinds of things, and I +rep you for being an adult throughout our conversation.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't believe in hedging my bets and going with something "just in case".I have to stick to my principals or else I'm nothing.I'm not going to accept something I don't believe in because I'm afraid of the unknown.


Well it was just a hypothetical question. If you were to experience something that made you believe in God, you wouldn't be believing in it because of fear of the unknown or "just in case."


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 26, 2009)

pillarize said:


> God is a understanding...of which will not be revealed to the intellectual mind of men...its foolish with God.
> 
> In simplicity is Christ revealed...*God did put the bible together as he saw fit*...but the understanding of the book is hid in Christ.
> 
> One must seek that understanding and not what satan says.


The Roman Catholic Church put together the Bible.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you catch his name?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

IF you have experienced "God" bob why would you refer to it as such?


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

let me tell you a story of how religion comes from tripping.

i had a friend who did all kind of drugs and smoked and drank for the last ten years and he was into metal type of music. he was planning on taking a bunch of shit on new years like mescaline, acid, coke, x, pot, alcohol. around november he trys the mescaline and trips out. we tell him to chill and he trys it again by himself at home. but this time he is sitting there trippin balls watching tv and he gets a knock on the door. he travels to the door and opens it and sees "the light of god" which is really the sun shining in. and 2 people in blue suites which are mormons. he lets them in and talks to them while hes trippin on mescaline and he turns into a mormon. just out of nowhere, he threw away all his bongs and weed and drugs and got a blue suite and now he holds mormon bible sessions at his house and he doesnt talk to anyone now. this makes me think that people were just trippin when they made all of this religion stuff up. alot of tribes around the world used different hallucinogenic drugs to "reach the spirit world and talk to god"


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 27, 2009)

When I imagine the mind of God, I don't necessarily think of a personal being out there. But I do believe that, if there is a living conscious God, his intelligence could be equivalent to all of our experiences and consciousnesses combined into one form. Is that hard to imagine? I only ask because I thought that while tripping on LSD one day.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> When I imagine the mind of God, I don't necessarily think of a personal being out there. But I do believe that, if there is a living conscious God, his intelligence could be equivalent to all of our experiences and consciousnesses combined into one form. Is that hard to imagine? I only ask because I thought that while tripping on LSD one day.


^religion comes from tripping


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 27, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ^religion comes from tripping


I have heard that the "visions" the apostle paul experienced , as recalled in the book of Revelation, were thought to be temporal lobe seizures by some scholars. Just google it. I'm too fucking lazy to post any sources because I'm going to bed at this fine hour of 2 AM.


----------



## pillarize (Feb 27, 2009)

To understand the bible in spiritual...one must accept God as being here with us.

The bible was purposed by God and even though man wrote it...it was God that hid the concept within himselve and through Christ is it revealed to us.

Like I said before there are many adversaries that would lead many down the wrong path...do not follow after them...for there is only one way to receive the kingdom.

When the kingdom of God is within us...you will not be in darkness and the day overtake you unawares.

There are many concepts out there...let the book bring you to Christ...and do not lean on your own understanding but acknowledge God and he will direct your path.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

pillarize said:


> To understand the bible in spiritual...one must accept God as being here with us.
> 
> The bible was purposed by God and even though man wrote it...it was God that hid the concept within himselve and through Christ is it revealed to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


>


My thoughts exactly cool av stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, thanks,I decided it was time fer a change.


NewGrowth said:


> My thoughts exactly cool av stoney!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2009)

wackymack said:


> First-You cant believe everything you read on wiki,anyone can edit that
> 
> Second-Did you know that the big bang is just a theory?If the bb happened then what happened before the bigbang?how did that state of existince come to be and how did it happen? Did you know that The big bang theory is a good show?
> 
> Third-Your still a "tool(derogative,not adjective or metaphorical,in kind words...go choke on a bible)"


no name calling or insults please. thank you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

UH, next time you do a drive by preaching on me, whoever you are,sign your name so I can return in kind.There is NOT just one truth or answer,it depends on the individual.Jesus DID NOT exist.And you don't know WHAT kind of "voices" I have inside.




I talked to God last week 03-03-2009 11:35 AM Yes everyone has a different perception of truth, but there is still 1 truth; 1 answer. Jesus is who he said he was. Some people have very bad voices inside.


----------



## bobharvey (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney,
The Romans and the Jews killed Jesus. Then 300 hundred years later the Romans made Christianity the official language. Isn't that a bit strange?

The Jesus depicted in the Bible of the Roman Catholic church is a fraud.

Either way you are doing the exact same thing that pillarize is doing and neither of you are finding common ground. To be honest you both look silly and immature.

God is real. Lucifer is real. If these two were not real then there would not be a 1% super wealthy elite class the owns everything and everyone and worships Lucifer. The Illuminati is real and they worship Lucifer. If you did your research on them as much as claim to have done on the historical person of Jesus then you would see the Truth.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Bob...sorry, but you're also delusional.If YOU did as much research as you claim, you'd realize the romans never even mentioned jesus, and Pontius Pilate was a member of the ROMAN empire.No, I've seen the same "evidence" you have seen, but I have come to a different conclusion.Your stubborn insistance that only YOUR way is right is immature.In any case, I'm unsubscribed.


bobharvey said:


> Stoney,
> The Romans and the Jews killed Jesus. Then 300 hundred years later the Romans made Christianity the official language. Isn't that a bit strange?
> 
> The Jesus depicted in the Bible of the Roman Catholic church is a fraud.
> ...


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bob...sorry, but you're also delusional.If YOU did as much research as you claim, you'd realize the romans never even mentioned jesus, and Pontius Pilate was a member of the ROMAN empire.No, I've seen the same "evidence" you have seen, but I have come to a different conclusion.Your stubborn insistance that only YOUR way is right is immature.In any case, I'm unsubscribed.


I think Bob has mistaken intellectual knowledge for spiritual experience.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes God is real and manifests himselve through Christ...but as for lucifer or satan...he belongs to mans spirit


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

There never was a Jesus. That much has been ascertained from the Bible itself. And since there is no other historical reference to Jesus ANYWHERE (how is that even possible?) ergo...MYTH.


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 2, 2009)

The Power of Myth is a good book to read, It's by Joseph Campbell. It does a good job explaining the origin a purpose of the many myths that are present in modern society, including Jesus.

I like what Joseph Campbell has to say as an ex-Catholic. "I do not need faith, I have experience"

Seek the meaning behind the words you will quickly find that the Judeo-Christian model of "God" is rather short sighted. In fact it becomes obvious to me that someone has had rather limited experience with the concept of unity when they fall back on the word God.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, NG, Joseph Campbell is (was) the BOMB!! Also "Heroes" by Lord Raglan is a nice read explaining the myth syndrome. 

Free your mind of clutter and you'll be amazed at the extra space left for logical thinking.

out.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 2, 2009)

God hasn't talked to me in a week.... I think it might be over between us.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a Christian friend explain to me that the Holy Spirit was the little voice in your head. My little voice then sounded off and told me to get the hell out of there.  RUN!!


out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 2, 2009)

God is an understanding...there is a seperating of our and his.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 2, 2009)

Pillarize has positive rep.... Proof there is NO GOD!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 3, 2009)

im with stoney on this one... i dont think Jesus ever existed. it's crazy when u find urslf thinking ur alone in this universe lol... o well..

http://www.jesusneverexisted.com/

havnt read tht much of it... jst given u ppl some reading material


----------



## vapedg13 (Mar 3, 2009)

alls i have to say is


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

The devil would have you believe there is no God...it his way to make sure you die.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure no one gets out of here alive...pretty sure on that one.

Religion is a form of narcissism. 


out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats what the devil would have you believe.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Why that's so logical. Since there is no G*D, there is no Satan. Whew, had me worried there.


out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Satan is a metaphor for the carnal mind...do you believe everthing your mind tells you?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh now he's a metaphor?  I don't listen to metaphors. 

out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

The world follows the god of this world and has been blinded since the demise of the early church.

But now Christ is coming and the demise of satan is at hand...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

No, it is MUCH MORE LIKELY that your sources are incorrect and false.


out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

The truth will stand in the day at its most darkness.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Yah, keep telling yourself that...  Whatever floats your boat.

I'm just not superstitious.

out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes you are...because you believe what your mind tells you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

As opposed to what a book of fiction tells you? I'll choose my own mind.


out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

You should at least wonder as to why you have a thinking mind...and who created it.

Thoughts can't be seen or heard...so it from where in the mind?


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

comes from where


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

It's not from a supernatural being and is CERTAINLY not from a book of fiction. I am content to not make up answers without evidence.


out.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Cracker, what do You think happens when You die?

~PEACE~


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

My atoms disperse to become something else, just like everything else. Oblivion for me, as it should be.


out.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone ever watch "Jesus Camp"?

its a documentary about the evangelical church and its youth, which was voted into the top 10 *horror* flicks of the year... 

even more fucked up - thats exactly the kind of church my parents forced me to go to until i was about 16, when I bought my own car so i could skip church while ensuring they couldnt take my ride...

so my opinion... is as fucked up as i am.

congrats on tripping and talking to God... just enjoy listening to god, i'm glad he's talking about love, and not murdering children or something... hopefully if he was talking about something like that you are not insane enough to do it...

the god subject is a mindfuck... its a trap. you could spend/waste your whole life learning about the past, there is more of it than you can understand... the bible is just like dungeons and dragons, the matrix, or harry potter - you look like a fucking nut if you take it too far... and you CAN take it too far.

what happens when you die? trick question - nobody knows... and anyone who pretends to know only does because they know you cant prove that what they are saying isnt true.

bottom line - do whatever you gotta do to make yourself happy and feel fulfilled... but dont expect others to follow your path.

also, the story about the guy tripping and the Jehovahs witnesses came to his door and converted him... thats probably how most churches get filled, i'm pretty sure that happened to my parents.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> The devil would have you believe there is no God...it his way to make sure you die.


The idea man has an eternal soul is one of the greatest lies ever embraced.



pillarize said:


> Thats what the devil would have you believe.


The devil only exists in the hearts of men, brother.



pillarize said:


> Satan is a metaphor for the carnal mind...do you believe everthing your mind tells you?


The mind is a separate concept from the physical brain, it's basically a very highly arbitrary fairy tale.



pillarize said:


> The world follows the god of this world and has been blinded since the demise of the early church.
> 
> But now Christ is coming and the demise of satan is at hand...


A brave man tells the truth. A wise man's tools are analogies and puzzles.



pillarize said:


> The truth will stand in the day at its most darkness.


I agree. I think. You thinking the same thing as me? The *same thing*?



pillarize said:


> Yes you are...because you believe what your mind tells you.


I don't believe I even have a mind, and no one else does either!



pillarize said:


> You should at least wonder as to why you have a thinking mind...and who created it.
> 
> Thoughts can't be seen or heard...so it from where in the mind?


They can be seen, that's how technology based on *brain waves* operates. They map what happens when you receive a certain stimulus, and program receivers to detect that, and act upon it. The brain is an electrochemical organ. As such it produces EM waves(like light waves, basically, but we can't see these with our eyes alone).



pillarize said:


> comes from where


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

You have my sympathy. Indoctrination of the young is a TOP priority of the church..if they waited till you could think for yourself...the pews would be empty. 


out.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You have my sympathy. Indoctrination of the young is a TOP priority of the church..if they waited till you could think for yourself...the pews would be empty.
> 
> 
> out.


exactly man... they would laugh about it


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *pillarize*  
_The devil would have you believe there is no God...it his way to make sure you die._

The idea man has an eternal soul is one of the greatest lies ever embraced...thats true...thats why we need a new spirit and allow the death of the natural mind.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *pillarize*  
_Thats what the devil would have you believe._

The devil only exists in the hearts of men, brother. true again for the carnal mind belongs to man.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Cracker, what do You think happens when You die?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Why does it matter am I not alive right now?



pillarize said:


> You should at least wonder as to why you have a thinking mind...and who created it.
> 
> Thoughts can't be seen or heard...so it from where in the mind?


Maybe you should ask yourself the same questions. I thought I would showcase a little Faith in the Lord . . . .





This is a little girl who was caught in a bomb blast set off in India 2008. The Hindus and Muslims have been fighting for years. Keep the Faith!






A heart warming photo the result of Israeli airstrikes. Praise the Lord! Keep that Faith strong!






Body is carted away after a bombing in Belfast Northern Ireland. Funny thing is BOTH these guys believe in the same God AND Jesus! Our Faith must remain strong!






An Image that "Hits Home" quite literally need little explanation. Our Faith must remain strong in these times of trial!






And here we are today with our great Christian visionary leader! So keep the Faith?

I am not posting these to be gruesome but rather to point our exactly what Faith has given us. These are not the creations of any God or Satan; these are the creations of man.

What will you stand for?


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Faith is substance hoped for the evidence of things not seen...let us speak of the evidence received.

Do you really believe God is with us or did you just hear about by the book?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

No, faith means making it up as you go along to cope with a reality you don't understand. 

I am satisfied that there are questions which cannot be answered. I'd rather say "I DON'T KNOW" instead of "I JUST KNOW IT BECAUSE I'VE BEEN TOLD TO".

Living a life of atheism takes much more strength of mind and logic than believing in fairy tales for solace. 


Not gonna tackle the OBVIOUS flaws in your religion? I figured not....

"FALL BACK!!!"

out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Faith is substance hoped for the evidence of things not seen...let us speak of the evidence received.
> 
> Do you really believe God is with us or did you just hear about by the book?


Not seen huh. Ok I get it now, thanks for the moronic answer in the form of a question! I hope faith becomes known as the vile word that it is. Maybe I have only experienced things not seen but the rest is pretty apparent in the photos.

"God" is dead, don't mistake me for a non-spiritual person however. I just have no interest in destructive teachings calling for faith in one truth. If you are not free to think for yourself how can you possibly experience reality on rational terms?

You are obviously a wonderful example.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Only God can give us faith...oh ye of little faith


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

No, only man has given you faith...but it is a false faith. You have been lied to sir. Take your blinders off and wake up!!


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Only God can give us faith...oh ye of little faith


Not little faith NO faith! Thank God for that!

Do not Believe just because wise men say so.
Do not believe just because it has always been that way.
Do not believe just because others may believe so.

Examine
and-
Experience Yourself.

The Buddha


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

I have not received my teaching by man...if what i preach was by man...it would be received.

What the problem is...the truth is rejected...not only in the religious sects but also in non religions.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> I have not received my teaching by man...if what i preach was by man...it would be received.
> 
> What the problem is...the truth is rejected...not only in the religious sects but also in non religions.


So what's the truth?


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Truth is Christ which comes from God.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Truth is Christ which comes from God.


OK and if I believe something different then what?

Can we not each have our own PERSONAL truths?

What is the basic difference between a believer and a non-believer?


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

There is only one truth...its God...personal truth is a lie.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

One can not receive truth unless on believes. God keeps the truth from us unless we believe.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> There is only one truth...its God...personal truth is a lie.


Is God impersonal? 

You did not answer my other question: What is the basic difference between a believer and a non-believer?


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Believer receives the truth...how can you not say i didn't answer?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Believer receives the truth...how can you not say i didn't answer?


It just does not make any sense to me. Seems like you would get the truth first and THEN believe in something. How can someone believe something without first knowing, experiencing, or being told about it?

Let me tell you what I see, "God"(a terrible old term) exists as both EVERYTHING AND NOTHING. On these terms we can never separate ourselves from "God", in fact we are all made of "God". Seems really silly.

The dilema we face is a lack of awareness caused by conditioned thought. Look around you right now and you will notice constant change. If there is constant change how can the "truth" as you put it remain the same?

One of my favorite Jesus quotes is: "The Kingdom of Heaven lies on Earth man just refuses to see it"


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

You can't receive the truth unless you believe...thats the way God has it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> You can't receive the truth unless you believe...thats the way God has it.


Where are you from pillar?


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Canada is where i'm at


----------



## mr.red (Mar 3, 2009)

Lord shiva will save you all.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Canada is where i'm at


Morman, Catholic, Protestant, ect? Which one are ya?


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a son of God...religion is man made.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh so you are yet ANOTHER person that believe he is Jesus? A couple others on this site think the same.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Jesus?.


http://www.endofage.com/

"The majority opinion currently is that there will be another period of 42 months (of 30 days) before the beginning of the reign of the beast to make a total tribulation period of 7 years (of 360 days). Counting back another 1260 days from 4/11/2012 for a total of 7 360-day years brings us to *10/29/2008. One should then expect the Rapture to be on or before this date. However, the majority may be off 30 days in that the tribulation starts on 9/29/2008 with the rapture on 10/29/2008 to fulfill II* Thessalonians 2:3 which speaks of the day of the Lord, taken as being the Rapture happening after the man of lawlessness being revealed."

This (below) was on 9/16/08, so it was pretty close to the predicted rapture date. I just found this website out today. It doesn't get any closer than that 

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/59853-christianity-has-been-debunked-once-60.html

My name is George Manuel Oliveira.

My name *means - *Farmer / with us is God / olive tree. 

My DOB- 8-14-1985 (When did the trinity bomb explode? Whats todays date?) 

What are my initials?........ GMO...... Whats GMO backwards? O.M.G.

What does that stand for?

I just realized these things about a month ago. I have an amazing story to tell.. Believe this! I speak the truth! 


*The REVOLUTION has begun!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION*

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Uhhh..the rapture is the second coming of Christ.The date is passed, and nothing happened.You aren't Christ.You're just someone who needs Lithium.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 3, 2009)

God still hasn't called me back.... It's like someone ripped him out from inside of me and now God is swelling up inside them.

*looks at pillarize*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

And manuel means "god IN us" not with us.
Oliviera is olive grove, not tree.See, it's little mistakes like this that messed up the subsequent bible translations.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, get this.My name means: Angel as of the heavenly host,reborn or rebirth,warrior. HA!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

Screw it I'm strapping a bomb to my chest and running into a church screaming "I love Jesus!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2009)

as i read this thread, THUNDER rocks my house. 

for real though. like the sky just ripped open.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Gawd has come to get you.


fdd2blk said:


> as i read this thread, THUNDER rocks my house.
> 
> for real though. like the sky just ripped open.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

My being is in Christ...my mind changed by Christ...Christ being the Spirit of truth.

My mind was created by God...thus I became his son by obdience to the truth.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so high I don't even know what's going on right now


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

What would jesus smoke? 


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

Well we drank his blood and ate his body. So maybe smoke his bones?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

jesus was a bone smoker? Perdition awaits? 


out.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And manuel means "god IN us" not with us.
> Oliviera is olive grove, not tree.See, it's little mistakes like this that messed up the subsequent bible translations.


There are different varients to the names. It depends on where You get Your sources from.



CrackerJax said:


> What would jesus smoke?
> 
> 
> out.


Some of the finest Herbage.

I love to smoke bud. I just haven't been able to lately  I have a drug test coming up for the Air Force.

~PEACE~


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Since the time line of the Bible is pure fiction...as was jesus....how can anyone discern anything of value from it that the Brothers Grimm couldn't provide just as easily, without all the hate??

out.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Since the time line of the Bible is pure fiction...as was jesus....how can anyone discern anything of value from it that the Brothers Grimm couldn't provide just as easily, without all the hate??
> 
> out.


Whos hating? 

The Bible (the New Testament anyways) is all about love. 

~PEACE~


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Whos hating?
> 
> The Bible (the New Testament anyways) is all about love.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Right up until he is crucified by the Romans


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

The Bible (the New Testament anyways) is all about love
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
There are few things worse than a moderate Christian....you can't pick and choose which part of the Bible is correct or not..it's all or nothing. Have the courage to believe totally. Otherwise you just come across as wishy washy...and by the perusal of your posts, you've got a good start down that road already. 

out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 4, 2009)

The bible is the seed sown...where it takes root or not depends upon the individual...the mind usally questions what it sees and believes.

the word sometimes finds it way into good earth and such hear the Spirit of truth.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

The Bible is false so anything which grows from it is false....and history has proven that over and over again.


out.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 4, 2009)

Its the truth hidden from man thats in the bible.

God can only open the book of life.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 4, 2009)

Silly monkeys where there's one you're bound to divide.












Right in two...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Its the truth hidden from man thats in the bible.
> 
> God can only open the book of life.


That's one of the dumbest things I've heard in a long time.


out.


----------



## pamaris (Mar 5, 2009)

As I have read through the past 7 pages or so... I wanted to add a few things.

First of all, I think it was Stoney who said that no Roman historians ever mentioned Jesus. This is not true. Josephus mentioned Jesus twice in The Antiquities of the Jews. However, the authenticity of the text is disputed- (of course). The fact is that many writers mentioned Jesus (hence we have gospel texts). It is the authenticity of the texts that are in question, since obviously the texts do exist. Since none of us were there, we simply have to look at the evidence and make a choice. It is almost laughable that we have SO MANY ancient texts that mention Jesus (dead sea scrolls etc) yet people say there' s no historical mention of him? OK.

Another misconception is that Jesus is based on Mithras or Horus... if one is truly interested in the truth, they should read both sides of the argument: http://www.christian-thinktank.com/copycat.html. Be warned- the writing style is very heavy, and tools of logic are employed, even though it is written by a weak, narrow-minded idiot (this is sarcasm- just chuckling at the allegation that ALL of Jesus' followers have no brain & won't think for themselves; the sarcasm is directed at no one; I just think I've heard that one somewhere before). Every atheist could and should read every link here: http://www.christian-thinktank.com/topix.html but they will still be an atheist if the wool doesn't come off. I'm not really one to go back and forth about these things though, just putting it out there.

The point is, the human race is at an impasse. 2 roads. Life. Death. Atheists say Christianity has been "debunked"; Christians point to the fact that the "debunkers" have been debunked. Round and round we go with all these semantics when there are people starving and dying and children being kidnapped for sex so we can keep the porn industry going strong and satisfy every evil individual curiosity we have as humans. (http://www.humantrafficking.org/updates/498) It is because of unfettered capitalism that children can be sold for sex. Supply and demand. I hope I have disgusted someone.

The point is- THIS IS GOING ON IN A BIG WAY AND IT IS A BIG DEAL- children are being destroyed because of the west's appetite for self gratification... what does this have to do with Jesus? Well if everyone did what Jesus said and loved their damn neighbors then we would all be free; we would all have enough to eat. Christians believe that humans are so broken that belief in Jesus is the only way we are capable of truly loving each other (humankind). American (and western) "Christians" do not have a clue what is going on; they are so brainwashed. All over the world, individuals from different cultures are waking up and having visions... God wants to save humanity from itself. God wants to save the planet. He wants us all to have enough to eat. I don't see why anyone would reject that?

The problem is that rich westerners are so addicted to image, money, beauty, wealth, power, etc that they choose to live in denial rather than address the atrocities that sin causes. We all know about Africa. The cause of their problems is not that they don't have enough money or enough to eat... they don't need more money... The problem is corruption- (sin). Africa has a vast, widespread culture of corruption, and people will continue to die by the millions until this changes. As a human race, we can continue to chase the glorification of the self- with fake tans, white teeth, empty eyes and fake boobs- hell they have fake people now (love dolls) or we can follow Jesus and become other-focused.

Here is how I see it... the rich of the world (the west) is so obsessed with themselves and trying to get money and look beautiful and thin that they are in denial about what is going on elsewhere in the world (and even under their own noses). This pertains to Jesus because if only we would follow his commands (love one another- more than you love yourself) then everyone would have enough to eat, and innocent children would not be bearing the brunt of our disgusting actions.

I know I come on strong and I also know I'm "crazy" but it's just that I feel desperation about the state of the world. I know that things can be different (starving children can be fed) but in order for this to happen, the entire system has to change (unfettered capitalism can be replaced with another system, but corruption is within the human heart and will continue in a different system). Anyway, we are looking forward to a time when everyone has enough to eat, the murders stop and the children are happy. That makes us completely bonkers according to most in the world, but I don't care; I just want everything to change so that the misery stops.

I look forward to a world in which there is no money, or the love of it (root of all evil you know). I think everyone who is awake wants the same thing (an end to the misery) but we come to different conclusions. Followers of Jesus know that even if money were abolished tomorrow, the love of it would still exist, so people would still be bought and sold. Love is the only way, not a new system. Non-believers think that if we just change the system, things will change. Believers look at the evidence of how disgusting human beings are (evidence= child pornography; evidence= war) and we realize there is no way we will be able to make it on our own. Change the system, but evil will still exist until Jesus comes back. Non-believers look at the evidence of what MAN has done to its own children and blame God for it. However, it is man who has done this to his own brother... goes all the way back to Cain & Abel. Man kills man; that is because man is evil. Man will continue to kill man until Jesus comes back.

The way to love Jesus is not to get "saved". People who are "saved" don't know what's going on. The way to love Jesus is to love the words he said. Those who love the words of Jesus try to DO them.

And when will all you people learn that the "church" and Bible camp and "Christian" music and every other cultural and societal religious trapping has absolutely nothing to do with Jesus!? We all have bad experiences with "church"... "church" is irrelevant. Just because organized religion is a fraud does not make Jesus one!

p.s. I don't use boards to debate- I just read all responses, and say my piece. I try to be respectful but I feel very, very passionately about... everything.

Love Love Love
I love Love.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 5, 2009)

God manifests himselve through Christ...all do not have the revealed truth...because of there questioning mind.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

You are not crazy, just easily fooled. Fooled by centuries of text manipulation. 

Here's a very simple posit for you. very simple. jerusalem was a center point of that region and there were tons of scribes (historians) in that area. Rome was very insistent on paperwork. Combine these two very simple things together and not much escaped the texts.

Now look at the CLAIMS of the bible about Jesus. Miracle here, miracle there, multitudes here, multitudes there. 

Except for the Bible (written by whom???? Mark...Mark who? Luke...Luke who? etc...), no mention of him....anywhere. 

There should be literally reams written about him...and yet...nothing. 

The ONLY link to the Gospels is through Paul....and Paul NEVER heard of jesus. 

MYTH.

out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

I had to learn all about the history of the church (not to mistaken with Jesus) while I attended a catholic High School. Constantine invented the Roman Catholic Church and wrote the Bible during the Council of Nicaea. 

As far as historical evidence of Jesus, there is none. 

Even with historical documents stacked against them Christian historians still make attempts to prove Jesus as written in a book composed by a Roman emperor who never even converted himself.

The Bible has been re-written throughout history by powerful men to suit their political goals.

I believe that it is very likely that Jesus did exist but his message was one of Agnostic "faith". A very buddhist message that has since been translated into a poly-theistic belief to better appeal to the Pagan masses.

Three Main Gods: 
1. Jesus
2. Holy Spirit
3. The "Father"
No to mention the idols that are worshiped, such as the Virgin Mary.

Of course Catholic's would call this blasphemy, luckily the inquisition (killed more people than the holocaust BTW) no longer exists.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 5, 2009)

The spirit is truth and yes its revealed by opening up scripture.

You can only be fooled by self or someone else...God speaks truth through Christ.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

pillarize said:


> The spirit is truth and yes its revealed by opening up scripture.
> 
> You can only be fooled by self or someone else...God speaks truth through Christ.


 a wonderful example of this polytheistic faith.

God( he is referring to the "father")
speaking through the Son (Jesus)

bravo sir!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Ding we have a winner... NG gets a Cupie doll. 

I hate to pile on........but know this bit thumper.....Jesus(myth) was a mythical JEW....Paul was a Jew. they were all Jews. It was never intended for gentiles....but for the Jews....not you. If you read carefully you can see that they never intended for people outside of their tribes (which is what that area was made up of), which makes PERFECT sense. It got hijacked in Rome ala Constantine as NG (with the Cupie doll) has just pointed out....quite correctly I might add.

out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet prizes! Thanks Jax!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Josephus lived AFTER Jesus, number one.Number two, many of his writings were edited by Christians or faked.Period.Any "historical" mention of him is made AFTER he supposedly died, there is no CONTEMPORARY of him that has been proved not to be faked.
AS for children being used for sex, people starving,etc, well, if the Catholic church was so worried about that, they'd put their child molesting priests to death, and give ALL of their vast monies towards helping those in need.But they don't.Because they are evil and corrupt.
Now, I don't think you can't believe what you want, but don't try to tell people it's the truth when it simply ISN'T.Jesus is NOT a historical figure.He is a character in the Bible, which is a work of fiction.
It is not a misconception that Christianity has borrowed from other religions...look at the catholic altar...the chalice,for water, is also used in paganism to represent that element.The paten, to make an offer of bread...it's counterpart in paganism is usually a bowl of salt, also representing earth.Candles, of course, for fire...incense for air...an altar cloth.....and each piece is exactly placed in a position which corresponds with the element it's meant to represent.North, earth, south, fire,east air, west, water.This is just the altar! Satan himself is a rip off of the goat god Pan. Mary?The mother?Brigid.And, Brigid was a "trinity"...maiden, mother, crone....trinity,huh?Sounds familiar...father, son, holy ghost? God himself is a ripoff of the Daghda,known as the good god, the all father.Oh...and Brigid had the cross associated with her, too.So, these are just a few examples...but there are MANY more.Believe in Jesus if you want to.Just realize where you get him from.


pamaris said:


> As I have read through the past 7 pages or so... I wanted to add a few things.
> 
> First of all, I think it was Stoney who said that no Roman historians ever mentioned Jesus. This is not true. Josephus mentioned Jesus twice in The Antiquities of the Jews. However, the authenticity of the text is disputed- (of course). The fact is that many writers mentioned Jesus (hence we have gospel texts). It is the authenticity of the texts that are in question, since obviously the texts do exist. Since none of us were there, we simply have to look at the evidence and make a choice. It is almost laughable that we have SO MANY ancient texts that mention Jesus (dead sea scrolls etc) yet people say there' s no historical mention of him? OK.
> 
> ...


----------



## pillarize (Mar 5, 2009)

The father is God and the Son is the mind created by his understanding(Spirit) all one.

Even as I am one in him.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Even as you are full of it.


pillarize said:


> The father is God and the Son is the mind created by his understanding(Spirit) all one.
> 
> Even as I am one in him.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

pillarize said:


> The father is God and the Son is the mind created by his understanding(Spirit) all one.
> 
> Even as I am one in him.


Is that your fall back mantra....?  you need to read up a bit...


out.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 5, 2009)

Why talk to god?
 You only get to speak to him once. 
What if you don't get to ask the questions that plague you during your session with him?
 Thats why you should talk to me, I will answer all your questions in more than one session. 
Why talk to god when you only get to ask one question?​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Uh..yeah, Satan, can I be on top?


wackymack said:


> Why talk to god?
> You only get to speak to him once.
> What if you don't get to ask the questions that plague you during your session with him?
> Thats why you should talk to me, I will answer all your questions in more than one session.
> Why talk to god when you only get to ask one question?​


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Remember the old star trek episode where Spock messes up a super computer by asking it to run pi out to its conclusion? That would be my question....

HEAVEN LOUDSYSTEM (yes they have one..it's heaven for gawd sake): "Attention, happy campers, CJ just broke G*D." 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, time for some Fallout 3.




























In god mode.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Then you should know ahead of time that you're going to win...why bother?
 


out.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh..yeah, Satan, can I be on top?



Hell yeah,you can ride the pitch fork all night long​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Pointy!!!!!!!


wackymack said:


> Hell yeah,you can ride the pitch fork all night long​


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pointy!!!!!!!


i could make a really bad joke about this but i won't because it is in bad taste


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Please do.Like anything I say is in GOOD taste.


IanCurtisWishlist said:


> i could make a really bad joke about this but i won't because it is in bad taste


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Please do.Like anything I say is in GOOD taste.


well... i've heard of people describing uncircumcised penises as being "pointy." don't ask how or why i have heard that haha

we definately know that satan is not jewish now because of his pointy pitch fork. this is why he resides in hell, with all the other uncircumcised infidel gentiles.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL!It makes you wonder...when circumcision was first brought up, and explained...there had to be at least one guy in the back saying..."Wait....what?"


IanCurtisWishlist said:


> well... i've heard of people describing uncircumcised penises as being "pointy." don't ask how or why i have heard that haha
> 
> we definately know that satan is not jewish now because of his pointy pitch fork. this is why he resides in hell, with all the other uncircumcised infidel gentiles.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 5, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> well... i've heard of people describing uncircumcised penises as being "pointy." don't ask how or why i have heard that haha
> 
> we definately know that satan is not jewish now because of his pointy pitch fork. this is why he resides in hell, with all the other uncircumcised infidel gentiles.


 

Sorry servant but im circumcised and pierced​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

I have questions.Check your thread..I don't want to hijack this one with....questions.


wackymack said:


> Sorry servant but im circumcised and pierced​


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

It looks like a turtle.


out.


----------



## Monolonof (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 7, 2009)

What I'm not turtley enough for the turtle club?


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> What I'm not turtley enough for the turtle club?


I think you know the answer to that question.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 7, 2009)

Never forget that seinfeld episode... "I WAS IN THE POOL"!!! 


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 7, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> I think you know the answer to that question.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## wackymack (Mar 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> What are you trying to say?


 

He's saying that you have a hairy salami nips


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 7, 2009)

wackymack said:


> He's saying that you have a hairy salami nips


I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## wackymack (Mar 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about


 
Then dont smoke crack


google cannabis is so much better


----------

